# a few of my dwa pics



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Very nice, not sure id want to be anywhere near that scorpion though, did you annoy it? :lol2:


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

Jb1432 said:


> Very nice, not sure id want to be anywhere near that scorpion though, did you annoy it? :lol2:


 *poke with stick* *poke with stick*


more likly just woke it up. cool pics: victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Dave-Flames said:


>


hey mate, whats the lump near the tail of that one?


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

yeah just woke it up. usually looks like that anyway.

the lump is just where its over the log, not there normally.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Awesome looking albino WDB Rattlers. They are on my wish list!!!!!


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice collection! :2thumb: That looks like one mean scorpion! : victory:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

andy2086 said:


> Nice collection! :2thumb: That looks like one mean scorpion! : victory:


It is, and something you wouldn't want to get stung by, unless ofc you had a death wish:lol2:


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

nice collection mate :2thumb:


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

Thats my cute lil _Australis, Don't even have to get close and he attacks.!_


----------



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

U been pissing on that wdb again Dave? I keep telling you that trick only works on dogs and pikeys not snakes lol


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

there not yours!
hahaha
you would love them though.....


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice collection!

Thanks


Ty


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

whole lotta hurt right there!:gasp:

:lol2::lol2::lol2:: victory:


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

stupid question what snakes are they ive just got my first corn lol


----------

